# A Butt with a Different Flavor!



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Been wanting to try this for a while, pulled a butt and some other stuff out of the freezer, yesterday, for the before trick-or-treat party tomorrow. 

Prep it as usual. Instead of wrapping it up, at the stall, I pulled it at about 120°. Put it in a pan ontop if some onions and sliced pineapple. Poured some teriyaki pineapple marinate over it and sealed it up with foil. Bumped the smoker up from 225- 275 ish. Plan to pull it at 200°. Let it rest, remove pineapples, pull it, mix with the onions and add more sauce. We will see how it turns out. Smells damn good now, lol

Sum bitch. Well was gonna post pictures, but this Piece of shit, shit talk only allows so many posts a month what in the fawk


Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Sound like media mogals get worse by the day. PM me and I'll put it on for you. If you can't do that let me know I'll send you my email. 

Sent from my moto e5 supra using Tapatalk


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

How did it go? I have not had success mixing pineapple with pork. There was this BBQ craze out a few years ago called a "swineapple" which was essentially a pineapple stuffed with Pork, wrapped in bacon. It Looked great, and presented well, but tasted like crap. We found that pineapple has an enzyme in it that breaks down meat and makes it mushy. This was a whole pineapple, surrounding the pork, so I think that had a lot to do with it. Hope you had better luck that me.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

My favorite “Butt curveball” is to boil in shrimp/crab boil and then throw it on the smoker for color/smoke flavor. There was a recipe floating around the forum here at one time.

Never had one turn out bad that way.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Was at the Crestview Halloween Festival yesterday and saw a neat idea for a party.

BBQ Sunday
16oz clear plastic cup, filled half way with backed beans. A hefty layer of pulled pork. Then topped with a ice cream scoop of mashed taters. Drizzle your BBQ sauce on top and add some cheese as sprinkles. Thought it was a hell of an idea and great for serving large groups.

just something different!


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

That is a great idea!


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)

I have a great recipe for Southern BBQ baked beans  I'll put a Boston Butt in the crock pot and cover it with any favorite BBQ sauce. Use the crock pot sauce as a gravy for the mashed taters. Dayum!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> My favorite “Butt curveball” is to boil in shrimp/crab boil and then throw it on the smoker for color/smoke flavor. There was a recipe floating around the forum here at one time.
> 
> Never had one turn out bad that way.


I do that with my turkeys. Turns out great 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

lettheairout said:


> I do that with my turkeys. Turns out great
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


I may try that this year at Thanksgiving. Never tried a turkey. 
Tell me how you do it please.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

JoeyWelch said:


> I may try that this year at Thanksgiving. Never tried a turkey.
> Tell me how you do it please.


Make up your boil mixture . Brine your turkey, I then put the bird in the pot, then bring it to a boil. Boil about 30 - 40 minutes. Turn it off. Get smoker ready. Add bring to heavy smoke. About hour or 2. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

I’d tried everything with Butts and they always turned out bland until finally I started ladling the juice over the pork after I pull it. Everyone raves about it. First, I cover it with a heathy coating of rub (just been using store bought Butt Rub) smoke it for 8-10 hours in my stick burner, pull it off and put in an aluminum pan, pour something sweet over it so it just covers the bottom of the pan (coke, apple juice (I haven’t found that it makes a difference as long as it’s got lots of sugar) finish it in the oven on 225 for another 8 hours until it falls apart. Pull it, put pulled pork in new pan, separate and discard the fat, add liquid smoke and more rub to the juices in the first pan and ladle that over the pulled pork. Let it marinate in the fridge until the next day. People tell me it’s the best they ever had.

I’m always on the look out for new methods, so I’ll definitely give this a try. It sounds delicious. Pineapple was made for pork and you can’t have too many onions for me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Florabama said:


> I’d tried everything with Butts and they always turned out bland until finally I started ladling the juice over the pork after I pull it. Everyone raves about it. First, I cover it with a heathy coating of rub (just been using store bought Butt Rub) smoke it for 8-10 hours in my stick burner, pull it off and put in an aluminum pan, pour something sweet over it so it just covers the bottom of the pan (coke, apple juice (I haven’t found that it makes a difference as long as it’s got lots of sugar) finish it in the oven on 225 for another 8 hours until it falls apart. Pull it, put pulled pork in new pan, separate and discard the fat, add liquid smoke and more rub to the juices in the first pan and ladle that over the pulled pork. Let it marinate in the fridge until the next day. People tell me it’s the best they ever had.
> 
> I’m always on the look out for new methods, so I’ll definitely give this a try. It sounds delicious. Pineapple was made for pork and you can’t have too many onions for me. Thanks for sharing.


I started using disposable pans. All the juices left over when cooking it, just pull it in the pan and add more seasoning/sauce if need be.

Turned out pretty darn good! Ill send some pictures, maybe can get em posted up!!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Well scratch the messaging photos, guess unless you join the mohthly paid, can't post or send em anywhere, lol

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

any kind of vegetable has protease, an enzyme that breaks down protein like tough steak. 
jack


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Florabama said:


> I’d tried everything with Butts and they always turned out bland


Ahhhhhhh oven cooked butts!!!!! Get a BGE and it'll be mo better. If you give it a heavy dusting, cook in a pan where all the juices stay on the meat, then about 150-160 internal, pull off cover in brown sugar and honey, then completely cover in foil until it hits 200 internal....there ya go!!!!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Every time I’ve tried a pan in my smoker I always get a burnt/ tough bottom. Do you not have that issue? It’s like the pan retains heat and causes the bottom to burn


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Every time I’ve tried a pan in my smoker I always get a burnt/ tough bottom. Do you not have that issue? It’s like the pan retains heat and causes the bottom to burn


Pan sits on the platesetter on an Egg. Butt sits on the grate.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I always use a pan. I start with it full of water. Even on the 350deg cooks


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lets see if it works now!

Will definitely make this again!!!






























Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Looks Amazing, We may have a new Chef around here..... Chili stopped giving us good food porn shots. Is he still around? I think I would be in real trouble if I could cook like that.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

LY-zer said:


> Looks Amazing, We may have a new Chef around here..... Chili stopped giving us good food porn shots. Is he still around? I think I would be in real trouble if I could cook like that.


I am a peasant compared to Chili's posts!!

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

